# Hi from Le Treport



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

We left Dover 8.30am crossing on the 23rd May and trundled down to Fort Mahon Plage where we stayed Sunday and Monday nights it was very packed due to it being a National holiday. We did not have to pay anything. We then went onto Quend for one night, very nice beaches but most of the town was closed. We then continued onto Le Crotoy for two nights. This was another lovely village and the aires was adequate, with over 60 vans on it, but only one other English. We are now sitting in McDonalds just outside Le Treport after a bit of a disaster with the shower water outlet. We found the back garage very wet when we got the motorbike out, the pipe from the shower had broken. Steve spent 2 hours making bodge repairs which hopefully have fixed the problem. (fingers crossed). We are hoping to stay at Le Treport all weekend. We have used this aires many times, it is very good. Will keep in touch anytime we can get online in a McDonalds. 

Steve & Ann - teensvan


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Hi Steve & Ann,

We hope to be at Le Treport sometime tomorrow afternoon; we'll keep a look out for you,

Cheers

Andy


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andy.

Just seen your post this afternoon. We did see a 747 come in as we were going out for a while. Sorry we missed you. We are making our way down to brittany, but we are only aires hopping so will not get there for another week at least. the weather is not so good at the moment. We were suprised that there was 7 english vans on the aire on Sunday. It is usually only us amoung the french. Enjoy your trip.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

teensvan said:


> Hi All
> 
> We left Dover 8.30am crossing on the 23rd May and trundled down to Fort Mahon Plage where we stayed Sunday and Monday nights it was very packed due to it being a National holiday. We did not have to pay anything. We then went onto Quend for one night, very nice beaches but most of the town was closed. We then continued onto Le Crotoy for two nights. This was another lovely village and the aires was adequate, with over 60 vans on it, but only one other English. We are now sitting in McDonalds just outside Le Treport after a bit of a disaster with the shower water outlet. We found the back garage very wet when we got the motorbike out, the pipe from the shower had broken. Steve spent 2 hours making bodge repairs which hopefully have fixed the problem. (fingers crossed). We are hoping to stay at Le Treport all weekend. We have used this aires many times, it is very good. Will keep in touch anytime we can get online in a McDonalds.
> 
> Steve & Ann - teensvan


We stayed at Le Treport 6 years ago as this week.
A great aire but the dechetterie next door was very pongy  
Were we unlucky or is it usually like that?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

Steve & Ann

I have no idea where you are heading etc, as France to me is a pass through to Switzerland, but enjoy the trip!

Russell


----------

